# 1,4 TSI Engine Timing



## Jerkins (Aug 5, 2016)

I have the 2008 VW Golf Variant with 1.4 TSI BLG Engine.

I have Just Changed the timing Chain after it became Noisy.

I set the timing properly using the camshaft timing Locking tool. but started the Engine without the Crankshaft Pulley bolted in.

The Engine started okay but the the crankshaft gear cone came loose and the timing went off! I turned off the engine but could not start again.

Opened the cover again and set the timing right with Piston No.1 at TDC. but the engine doesn't start.

I ran a diagnostic test and I had a number of error codes as below:

U1025 - fault in control module for HVAC (J301)
P0343 - Camshaft position (CMP) sensor A, bank 1 -high input
P0010 - "A" Camshaft Position Actuator Circuit (Bank 1)


I cleared the DTCs but the J301 Error Code doesn't go away.

P0343 and P0010 doesn't come back after cranking the engine so I assume the timing is correct.

The Engine doesn't start still.

Here are my Questions:
1. What Causes the HVAC (J301) DTC Error Code
2. Does this Code Prevent Engine Starting?
3. Is there a Possibility that I set the timing with TDC for Piston No. 4 Instead of No.1 (Piston 1 & 4 are at TDC at the same time) such that the engine fires No.1 at the Exhaust stage?
If So, Is there a way of changing this order without removing the timing cover again?



VW Golf 1.4 TSI BLG (170PS) 2008 - Model


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

You may want to try the mk5 forum. The Mk6 1.4tsi has only been around for about a year. New to north america. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

